
Notes on The Millionaire Fastlane - zackattack
http://zacharyburt.com/2011/05/finished-reading-the-millionaire-fastlane/
======
GregShelton
"interest is quitting after the third failure; commitment is continuing after
the hundredth" It's brilliant. Thanks for sharing

